# Iitpsa



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi,

I am Abhijit from India, a professional with 13 years of work experience Combined in Finance and Information Technology Domain.

For last 4. 5 Year, I am working in Information Technology Domain performing the dual role of Project Manager - Software Development and Senior Business Analyst managing multiple projects, as the company is a funded start-up in the field of Artificial Intelligence and IoT. 

The project i am managing deals in Telematics, AI and Business Intelligence. As far as my qualification is concerned i am an MBA (Specialized in Marketing) Plus a bachelor degree in Science.

My query is, for my Critical Skill Assessment, Do I need to register and evaluate my skills with IITPSA or is there any other body too? 

I will be applying to Business Process Outsourcing Category ( Software Development Manager and Business Analyst)


What DHA (Visa officials) Looks into while finalizing visa as far as critical assessment, do they look at educational qualification and match it with Critical Skill Assessment?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Abhijit,
Please check Extract from Government Gazette 37716 and see if you fall in any of those categories.
There are few professional bodies that give you this letter (IITPSA or ECSA)
I am also into IT and I am a network engineer so in my case I have obtained a SAQA certificate and also a letter from IITPSA.


----------

